# Cheap chinese titanium skewers



## StolltheMusic (Dec 25, 2011)

Has anyone used the super light cheap chinese titanium skewers you can get on ebay like these -

- ebay.com/itm/J-L-Ti-Titanium-QR-Skewers-Axles-Red-49g-Pair-/280739765895?pt=Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item415d64de87#ht_1503wt_1463

They are normally less than 50 grams. I was looking at other ways to drop some weight and stumbled onto these skewers that would save me about 50 grams. I picked up a set of these but am hesitant to use them. I ride a specialized carbon 29er HT and do strickly XC riding. I weight 195 (and dropping) and my bike is just above 20 lbs. I am just kind of worried about snapping one while I'm riding and eating some ground or something. 

Also, does the flexibility of the skewer affect the stiffness of your bike/wheels? They seem to flex quit a bit more than my roval ti skewers, but are half the weight. Obviously there is going to be some sort of trade off. I measured the diameter of the chinese skewers and they are the same as my rovals though.

The nut on the chinese skewer is also a little smaller diameter than my rovals and others (I am assuming that is how they cut a little weight). About 1.5mm smaller diameter. With the chinese skewers you can see just a little of the bare metal on the back dropouts around the nut, where I couldn't really see that before. Is that a potential issue?

Anyone else have any experience with them? Are they worth the risk? Or is there even a risk at all?


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

I've been using J&L's lighter version - 31 grams per pair - on a couple of my bikes for over a year. They work just fine for me. Just remember that titanium can be stretched more easily than steel, so don't over-tighten them.


----------



## StolltheMusic (Dec 25, 2011)

Do you use the ones without the quick release levers? You like those?


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, they bolt on. Here they are: J&L 30g skewers


----------



## Aunt Judy (Jan 2, 2012)

I may get KCNC 46g/pr Titanium skewers. Hear they're working well for 110 lb racer in FL on just under 22 lb FS SWorks Era - I'm getting same bike & may try em. J&L 30g sound interesting too. Crazy how light! Thanks.


----------



## stig (Jan 20, 2004)

Aside from skewers, I have had pretty good luck with the "cheap Chinese" stuff. The Rotaz skewers that came with my hubs exploded. I also had a J&L ultra light skewer fail. The skewer was really thin & flexy offering poor clamping power. Like the Rotaz skewer, the threaded bit pulled itself out of the QR lever handle.


----------



## Aunt Judy (Jan 2, 2012)

Stig, what're lightest weight skewers that work for you? 

Anyone else have feedback on how light skewers have worked for you? Especially want to hear from those who like to ride technical stuff - I'd hate to be in a race & have em fail!


----------



## biglines (Apr 6, 2009)

To the OP, when you mention affecting the stiffness of your wheels, i have been thinking the same thing with my new Stumpjumper 29 HT, thats why i am going to stay with the CroMo ones that came with the bike. I have had a pair of light ti skewers before i they can affect stiffness in your bike. For now i am going to shave weight in other areas that won't comprimise stiffness.


----------



## FotoJesse (Dec 26, 2009)

I have been using the a rear KCNC ti skewer for almost 2 years now with no issue. I don't use the front due to a thru-axle fork. I also weigh 190lbs ready to ride fwiw. No issues at all. A friend of mine has also been using the KCNC skewers with no issues.


----------



## stig (Jan 20, 2004)

Aunt Judy said:


> Stig, what're lightest weight skewers that work for you?


I have a pair of the original Control Tech bolt-on Ti skewers from the early 90's. The only reason I changed was I got tired of keeping a 5mm allen key handy constantly. (after 15+ years...go figure) Now I am using some cro-mo skewers that came with a Pro-Lite road wheelset. (On my road wheels I have a sweet set of Mavic skewers - really nicely made)

I imagine I will try a set of KCNC QR skewers next. They seem to have a good rep.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

I have KCNC on three different bikes. I never had a problem with them, and they are very trick looking.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I too use the KCNC ones for all my bikes (road and mountain). been working great ever since they came out... I think there were introduced 4 years ago? So my oldest pair is 4 years old... It is so old they didn't even have the serial numbers engraved on the handles.


----------



## stig (Jan 20, 2004)

I pulled the trigger on a set of KCNC Z6 stainless steel skewers. Seems like a good compromise between lightweight & durability. Cheap-ish too. Gotta save some coin for those new X.O twisters!


----------

